# Pygmy doe Food Bully



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

I am having a problem with Betty Boop our ND/Pygmy doe. She wont let Star , our pygmy doe eat.

I can put food for one on one side of the pen and food for another on the other side.
Betty Boop will eat a bit of food from her food then run over to Star's to push her out of the way. Star will run to the other and Betty will run back and chase her away from that. 

Today she scoffed down a cup and a half of sweet feed within a few minutes and ran over and scoffed down Star's food.
She will do this with hay and alfafa hay too. I actually heard her say NO as she ran over to push Star away from the hay, even though there's plenty for both of them.

Betty is still skittish and won't let us pet her so now I am going to have to go in there and stand over the Star's bowl so she can eat.
Since Betty Boop won't come near me she will stay as close as she can to Star and me to make her nervous while she eats.

They both are pregnant and I forsee trouble after the kids are born.

Any advice? Is this normal? They seem to get along other than that. They do mock fight. 
Star is the older goat too and she had kids before I got her. This is Betty Boop's first pregnancy. I am new to goats but I would have thought Star would have been the herd queen because she is older.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find a way to feed them separately. If you have to, hook up the piggy on a leash until the other one is finished eating.


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Karen, you know what? We cant catch her. That's another problem she is still skittish. We had a hell of a time catching her to give her a CDT shot. Not only is she a piggy but she is as slippery as one too.  We've had them for over 2 weeks now. She is slowly coming around - but slow. She will now take things from our hand but will still back up when we try to touch her. The leash idea is a good one and we will implement it once we can touch her. I guess I will have to stay in there until Star eats her feed. Im afraid Betty Boop will gain too much and have trouble birthing her kid. Thank you.


----------



## littlebuckshot (May 5, 2013)

Sounds like you have quite a stinker on your hands. My pygmies are always pushing each other around food. It depends on who's the more dominent goat. The "play fighting" has to do with that as well. You said they were both pregnant? Just tell you to make sure they are separated when they have kids or else they will go after each other's kids if they get too close to their own. You said you were worried about what would happen after they had kids so I wasn't sure if you were planning to separate them. Just an FYI


----------



## Overthehill (Apr 14, 2013)

Yes she is a stinker. I was hoping to eventually milk her but she still runs from us no matter what we try. I doubt she will change.

Separate them? I didn't know that. I just assumed since they were herd animals that they would accept other's kids. I don't know how I can separate them. The goat shed is about 8 x8. The pen is about 18 or 20 feet. Maybe we can make two stalls and split the pen. I wish I could let them go in the property but I'm afraid they will get through the fence. 

My son has 3 goats and he lets them out of the pen. They will go up the wooded mountain and make their way back to their shed on their own. He does have one buck with the two does ,though. Do goats come back to their shelter on their own? 

Thanks for the advice little Buckshot


----------



## littlebuckshot (May 5, 2013)

You are very welcome. I first started breeding goats I had two pregnant does together in a pen and they lived together almost their whole lives. When the first doe had her kids she would go after the other doe if she got too close to them. Then when they both had kids they would head butt at each others kids if they got too close to their own. It's weird but the mom instinct kicks in and anything could be a threat (not you, but other animals). 

In terms of letting goats out of the pen, I do it all the time and I know others that do as well. I have never had an issue with them leaving the yard or running in the road. They like to stay where there is stuff to eat. They don't usually go back on their own right away. When I let them out and I'm ready to put them back in, I just use grain or some kind of treat they like to entice them. After a while some of my goats will go in by themselves, but some always require an incentive.


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats (Jan 24, 2014)

Hi there! I have this problem too!! So glad it's not just me, I have 4 pygmy ladies, and 3 sheep that like to barge but respect me. Two of the goats are sisters at about 2 now, one if pregnant and then i have Freedom my hand reared baby from March last year and Coco who i got in September as a mate for Freedom as she was being bullied. Long story short (ish) Freedom is friends with Coco (who i forgot to mention is the same age as my other two, called Hope and Faith- The hopefully Pregga's one) But as Freedom is still a baby she can't really defend Coco and is still weary of Hope and faith. Now, all my goats except Coco are well handled and totally chilled with me. When i got coco a few months ago she was a bit jumpy as she wasn't handled much, but i soon got her used to me and Free. Took her and Faith to a Billy and apparently neither had an issue with each other then. but now they're back, Coco has gone down hill. Unless i'm there she won't go near anyone but freedom, meaning she's out 24/7 and can't access her food. With winter coming i've been sitting out with them when i feed them all and have gotten to the point where Coco will come to me again because (i like to think) she knows i trust her. She can eat with Freedom whilst i stomp my feet at the others to warn them away. Don't know what to do as i can't do this long term, and she's pregnant! We're keeping one of her kids hopefully so she won't be so alone anymore (As Freedom prefers me over her) But i can't sleep knowing she's feeling so bad.. Do you think she'll get better over time?


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Make sure you are with them when they kid!
Other than when they're first born, kidding time is one of the most major bonding times.


----------

